# 4th of July(Special 1 Day Chalenge)



## DRB1313 (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok, We know your going to have the cameras out for the 4th.
Show us what you did to celebrate the Holiday.
Cookouts, Fireworks, Amusement Park, Beach, Mountains.
Share your best shots and enjoy viewing others.

Everyone have a great 4th and be safe.
We look forward to seeing all the great photos.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 3, 2007)

Hope everyone has a great 4th and takes time to take a few photos to share with us.

Hoss


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 3, 2007)

Good idea DRB  Rebecca and I don't have any major plans basically we plan on stayin home and stayin in the shade weatherman says it could hit 100  Here's hopin everyone has a GREAT 4th but keep it safe  

 Happy shooting


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's an early fireworks shot to bump to top.
Set up over in Kennesaw and had the sweet setup, the wind was blowing the other way, well just until about the time they started firing them off. It was a pretty good show and I took about 60 photos and might have 2 or 3 to keep. The smoke was just not good.
LML, I can't take credit for the idea for this thread, that would have to go to Hoss.


----------



## jj4301 (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome pic there DRB. Keep em comin!!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice shot DRB.  And a great reason to bring it to the top.  Really want to see some folks having a good time today.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 4, 2007)

A couple more from Kennesaw.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2007)

Great shots!! I`ll have a few to post later today............................after the grill gets hot!!!  

I hope all ya`ll have a good day. Stay safe!!!


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 4, 2007)

OK, I'm maybe not going to be in a position to get any noteworthy fireworks shots tonight so I'm going to contribute these from the Peach Tree Road Race this morning.

I was using my 70-300 VR on the D200 one a monopod.

BTW, I have decided I like the ball head on that thing because I can angle the camera and kind of lean into the mono-pod which seems to increase stability.

Anyway...

For the race shots, I was on the west side of Peach Tree just north of Peachtree Road United Methodist Church.  Apparently most people don't know how to sneak through the back way because there was plenty of parking.  I parked in one of the church lots right at the sidewalk.  I was facing into the sun.  I wasn't sure whether I wanted the sun to my back or not.  At first I thought at my back and was on the east side of the road, but then I thought I might want to leave before all the runners had passed so went back over to the west side where my truck was parked.

Once I got to the west side, I noticed that everyone was going to have that backlit thing going on with there hair which seemed like a nice effect so I decided to stay on the west side.

Basically, I was trying to think a little bit before I began snapping pictures.

First shot (1) is at 7:05 AM from one of the wheelchair guys before I moved to the west side.  Lens zoomed to 75mm, ISO 100, EV as taken was -.7 but was bumped back closer to 0 in post processing, f7.1 @ 1/125, Meter mode spot (oops), Aperture priority, cropped about 50%

Next shot (2) is at 7:34 AM and is the race leaders taken from my revised position on the west side of Peach Tree. Lens zoomed to 240mm, ISO 100, EV was -1.0 and then bumped back to -.5 in post processing, f6.3 @ 1/320, Meter mode Multi pattern, Aperture priority, cropped about 50%

Next shot (3) is at 7:38 AM and is the mass of humanity that follows.  For the last ten years I've either watched or participated in this thing and this year it seemed to me that it went really fast...not long from the race leaders to the folks at the tail end.  Lens zoomed to 125mm, ISO 100, EV was -1.0 but bumped to -.5 during post processing, f6.3 @ 1/250, Meter mode Multi pattern, Aperture priority, cropped about 50%

Next shot (4) is at 7:48 AM and is the tail end of the participants. Lens zoomed to 230mm, f5.3 @ 1/1000, EV -1.3 but bumped to -.66 during post processing, ISO 200 (I was concerned I wasn't shooting fast enough), Meter mode Multi pattern, Aperture priority, cropped about 50%

Final shot (5) is at 9:15 AM and is from the hill on the north end of Piedmont Park overlooking the finish line and area where all the participants line up for their t-shirts.  Lens zoomed to 70mm, f7.1 @ 1/1250, EV -1.3 and bumped to -1 in post processing, Meter mode Multi pattern, Aperture priority, not cropped.

There you go. That's my report from the 2007 Peachtree Road Race.  Weather-wise this was the nicest year I've ever seen.  Most years, that 'bowl' the participants end up in at Piedmont Park can be like a sauna with 50,000 sweaty bodies...this year, the temps and humidity were down so it was actually a nice place to hang out for a while.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice ones DRB!  I think I heard those last night while my wife and I were having an exciting night watching a show on Yellowstone.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 4, 2007)

well yall, it has been a long day already, i have cooked on 4 different grills in less than 24 hrs!!! we had a great time with family and friends though, kids played in the pool , we ate like hogs .....here are my submissions.....


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 4, 2007)

Ron, Nice post. Really enjoyed it and great pics. Feral, Well, all I can say is I better not show this to my grill or it might become jealous.  You've been a cookin, shootin fool.
Happy 4th.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 4, 2007)

You can be pleased with those pics but you oughtta be proud of that protein-fest you laid out.

You have me thinking throw-down....half way between here and 'Bama....ribs, pork shoulder, tater salad, mac n cheese, slaw, what have you...

p.s. for some reason...probably the lingering Yankee gene...my corn bread is well below par.


----------



## leo (Jul 4, 2007)

*Very nice Independance Day pics*

thanks for sharing them


----------



## slimbo (Jul 4, 2007)

First off I guess I should tell yall that I got all the way downtown before I realized that I left my quick release plate for my tripod at home by accident.  So I improvised.  I propped on my wallet.  It works in a pinch.

And I forgot to switch it to RAW so there were some problems that I cant fix very easy.


----------



## slimbo (Jul 4, 2007)

My baby girl and her cousin at our church picnic today.  They are playing in a cooler full of water balloons.


----------



## slimbo (Jul 4, 2007)

This shot is just funny, because this our preacher in the dunkin booth who happens to be my wife's cousin.  And he is being dunked by their grandad who is 80 something, walks with a cane, and is blind.  BUt he hit the target with only his 2nd throw.  Needless to say, preacher was not expecting this one.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 4, 2007)

Man Slimbo, That shot of the kids is awesome. I forgot my plate when I took the photos at Sweetwater Creek. It was all I could do to hold the camera on top of the tripod and not fall in the water. Once again, That's a beautiful shot. Now that the third photo came up, I must add That is hillarious.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 5, 2007)

Well the one thing that shooting photos of fireworks and deer hunting have in common is you don't want to be down wind. It will ruin both.  Had a pretty decent place to shoot from, but most were ruined by the smoke from the fireworks filling the air and blowing directly at my location. Here's one I have spent much time on to make halfway decent.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 5, 2007)

slimbo - Great pic of your daughter...It kinda looks like she's learned to ignore the camera....the look on her face is like, "....Dad is pointing the camera at me again".  Now if I could get the deer to feel that way about me and my Marlin...I'd be buying a bigger freezer.

DRB - Very nice and worth the effort!  Great vantage point.  Where were you for that second shot you posted above with the steeple?


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think your talking about Slimbo's shot.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 5, 2007)

DRB - part yes and part no.

The "worth the effort" comments were directed towards your shot of downtown and the effort you put into 'cleaning it up'.

Now that you mention it, I guess I did have a bit of a dumb attack...I saw the steeple/fireworks shot and thought it was you.  However, I do remember thinking...man...he must have gotten around a lot last night (kinda like bigfoot with a camera) because both shots couldn't have been taken from the same place.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 5, 2007)

This does not compare to F1's protein fest but we did not go hungry yesterday....


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2007)

I didn't take any fireworks shots despite an awesome show on the square in Marietta, but I will share this one shot of my granddaughter. We had stopped to let her play on a church playground near the square and I discovered these beautiful bronze children holding hands in a circle. I thought it would make a nice setting to take her pic'.


----------



## slimbo (Jul 5, 2007)

My fireworks shot is kind of a funny story too.  My daughter was terrified of the things so she jumped in my paw-in-laws lap and started crying.  (She didnt jump in mine, cause I was on top of the parking garage to take pictures.  Duhh.)  When I came back down to where they were, my wife pointed in the direction that they had walked off to, so I followed.  When I got there I realized she wasnt as scared to see a little bit of the fireworks.  She was still clamoring to him, and you could barely see them with that dern steeple in the way.  So away I shot........With no tripod, propped on my wallet, in jpg mode.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ron, Is that you? Love the hat. After seeing the photo from huntin camp, I did'nt recognize you at first.
Al, That's a great shot. Well thought out and flawlessly executed.
Slimbo, Sounds like some of my antics.

Man! Those ribs make me want to lick my monitor.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 5, 2007)

DRB - Those were some good ribs... 

DRB - So you see some difference, eh?

I'm pretty sure I mentioned when I posted the union suit shot that I was thinner a few years ago   

Back in 00 or 01 when that shot was taken, I was in what I'd call my running and lifting phase.  Now, as you can sorta see by comparing the two, I'm in what I think would be best described as a ribs, pork shoulder, tater salad and mac n cheese phase.

Oh well...goes to show you what a bunch of exercise and some cottage cheese will do.

AI33 - That is a very nice shot.  It funny how that stuff happens...you (me actually) could probably look at those three statues all day and never think about putting a grandchild in the middle.  Thanks for posting.  It's a good shot and a good reminder.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 5, 2007)

GREAT SHOTS YALL!!!!!


----------



## jj4301 (Jul 6, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> GREAT SHOTS YALL!!!!!




I'll have to second that one!!


----------



## leo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Fine pics Y'all*

Looks like a great time was had, specially by the little ones


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 6, 2007)

Great pictures y'all!

I hate it takes getting on lil' bro's computer to see them all though.  He has DSL, and I don't.

I'm going to hate my dial up when I get home! 

Anyhow, out of about 200 pictures I took.  These were about the only 2 that turned out 1/2 decent.

They are over Riverstone Pkwy in Canton on the 4th.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 6, 2007)

That's 2 more than I got handgunner.  I like the angle on the second shot.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 6, 2007)

Great shots everyone!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 6, 2007)

You all did good.  Got some great photos.  Thanks everyone for sharing their 4th.  

Hoss


----------



## bustindeer (Jul 7, 2007)

*Hers a couple from my camera at the same spot as Handgunners*

THESE ARE SOME I DID MY BEST HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 9, 2007)

Great pics guys! I am a little late as usual. Here are a few I took looking out over the Ohio River in Paducah.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 9, 2007)

Great job everybody!!!.


----------

